# December photo thread



## stowpirate (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 2, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>


 
These two are brilliant!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the little snow dogs! I have one too:


----------



## scifisam (Dec 2, 2010)

Bugger, that's the wrong picture and it's not a very good one but I can't work out how to delete it. Let's try again:


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 3, 2010)

Taken with San Fransisco/ZTE Blade mobile camera. I was impressed with the camera.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



tobogganing?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 4, 2010)

^ last one


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is Record Marples Sheffield http://wp.me/p5Xdy-1b9 empty see inside http://underclassrising.net/reports/record-marpels/index.html


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is Record Marples Sheffield http://wp.me/p5Xdy-1b9 empty see inside http://underclassrising.net/reports/record-marpels/index.html


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2010)

melting


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sunday Sun and Snow  
_lovely light this afternoon _


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2010)

With out you getting ass ack Enumber like them in B&W.
Rounded of corner of building.



> melting


 I know


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> With out you getting ass ack Enumber like them in B&W.
> Rounded of corner of building.


 
This is Record Marples Sheffield http://wp.me/p5Xdy-1b9 empty see inside http://underclassrising.net/reports/...els/index.html

Anyone who works with metal or wood will know the name Record. The vices they produced were the best bar none. They were quality, and lasted forever. They also made quality woodworking tools, stilsons (again great quality) and a wide range of other tools.

This handsome 1930's factory is where they came from. But come here they shall no longer. The firm merged with Marples, who I believe were a woodworking tool firm. The two names were bought by "Irvine", who shut the Sheffield works, and moved prodcution to China.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 5, 2010)

snow!!! dur!!! 

graff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 6, 2010)

My dog was going mad last night, trying to get through the window, so I went outside to see what he was barking at, and there were three foxes wandering round the garden. They just sat and stared at me, so I threw a few bits of pizza and a handful of dog food onto the path. They came within about 3 feet of me and sat eating while I fired off a load of shots with flash!

Seems they were more hungry than they were scared...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## IC3D (Dec 6, 2010)

They're great pictures


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure which one works?










Taken in the fog this morning all from the craptastic San Fransisco mobile camera.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr_Herbz like the 2nd one could have shot it right between the eyes. 24 could be a nice Christmas card 
SP Like top tree of the two.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr_Herbs those fox pictures are great. They look to be very well fed foxes. I hear that the urban fox now outnumbers the rural fox since they stopped breeding them for foxhunting. The ones in my neighbourhood look very thin and emaciated especially compared to your fine specimens.


----------



## Padcore (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr_Herbz said:


>


 
Oh my god, HE'S GOT A LITTLE BIT OF SNOW ON HIS NOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!

^^ That's a fair approximation of what I just squealed loudly at the computer


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 6, 2010)

lol 

Lovely pics Dr


----------



## MBV (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 6, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Dr_Herbs those fox pictures are great. They look to be very well fed foxes. I hear that the urban fox now outnumbers the rural fox since they stopped breeding them for foxhunting. The ones in my neighbourhood look very thin and emaciated especially compared to your fine specimens.



Thanks...

I think this one is more than just well fed 









Vintage Paw said:


> Oh my god, HE'S GOT A LITTLE BIT OF SNOW ON HIS NOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!
> 
> ^^ That's a fair approximation of what I just squealed loudly at the computer


 

 That's what I liked about it


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2010)

More craptastic San Fransisco mobile camera images


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr_Herbz said:


> there were three foxes wandering round the garden. They just sat and stared at me, so I threw a few bits of pizza and a handful of dog food onto the path. They came within about 3 feet of me and sat eating while I fired off a load of shots with flash!


Nice 


Hipstamatic snap of last night's snow:


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 7, 2010)

A few more from tonight...








I can has cheese...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 7, 2010)

All Pentax K110D with an old manual SMC Pentax-M 50mm F1.7 lens


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 8, 2010)

... and some... foxes!


A nice healthy meal...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2010)

You'll never get rid of them now


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 8, 2010)

As usual, Pentax K110D and old Pentax M Series 50mm prime - manual focus.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anybody remember a pet fox on the IOW in the 1980's? 

It used to sit on the owners shoulder and was tame enough for strangers to handle.


----------



## moody (Dec 9, 2010)

bought a cheapy sony cybershot the other week, here's a couple of snaps.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 9, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Dr_Herbs those fox pictures are great. They look to be very well fed foxes. I hear that the urban fox now outnumbers the rural fox since they stopped breeding them for foxhunting. The ones in my neighbourhood look very thin and emaciated especially compared to your fine specimens.


 
Thanks - I've been trying to get a decent picture of my dog for years, but any time I pick the camera up, he thinks I want to play with him and starts acting daft. These foxes aren't a problem though, they act like they're at a photoshoot 



neonwilderness said:


> You'll never get rid of them now


 
I'm only going to feed them until the snow thaws, they'll be on their own again after that. It's nice to have them around, but I don't want them to get to a stage where they're reliant on me for food.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

that isn't really a very clever strategy imo, foxes are basically scavengers and you're suggesting that you want to encourage them with food to get a few snaps and then you want them to fuck the fuck off.

can't say i find that a humane course of action tbf.

or sensible.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that isn't really a very clever strategy imo, foxes are basically scavengers and you're suggesting that you want to encourage them with food to get a few snaps and then you want them to fuck the fuck off.
> 
> can't say i find that a humane course of action tbf.
> 
> or sensible.



The experts disagree with you, they say the fox is a very adaptable animal and will change its diet according to what food is available. They say don't hand feed them, don't overfeed them, and don't try to tame them, but 'topping up their diet' is perfectly OK, especially during a hard winter. Nothing I've read says don't feed them.

Perhaps you could cite your sources, or was it merely an assumption?

Also, I'm not feeding them in order to "get a few snaps", but while the opportunity is there, I'd be a fool to dismiss it... maybe that's the problem, eh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

dunno, just what i heard really. i didn't mean to denigrate your pictures at all, but i do wonder about the ethics of encouraging an animal that's probably very hungry to sniff around like that. sorry but that is how i feel. i liked the pictures you showed, but>? 

that's all. i might not be any kind of expert but i know what i think.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 9, 2010)

I understand your concerns, but the only reason I'm continuing to feed them, is because, as you can probably imagine, with all the snow down, and no sign of it thawing, their food supplies have diminished. The problem is, it's now their mating season and foxes burn off all their energy reserves during this period, so feeding them can only be beneficial to their chances of survival/reproduction, surely?

If I thought for a minute that what I'm doing, would be in any way detrimental to their existence, I wouldn't be doing it


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2010)

The biggest problem could be if you are feeding the fox in your garden. If your Neighbours finds out there is a high risk they have been brain washed by paranoid media led anti fox campaign into perceiving them as a dangerous animal. There has been a unfounded mass hysterical shift in attitude towards foxes since the recent unfortunate highly publicised urban human fox encounters.  The BBC did not help a few weeks back with their anti fox stance being broadcast at prime time - fox exterminator took great pride in his job  If I had a fox in my garden I might be tempted to feed it and even attempt to get it to take food from my hand.  I think I would not post any photos on here as some u75 reactionary attitudes are beyond belief. Saying that those fox photos are superb.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2010)

Taken yesterday morning except last one which was before the snow melted.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 9, 2010)

> I understand your concerns, but the only reason I'm continuing to feed them, is because, as you can probably imagine, with all the snow down, and no sign of it thawing, their food supplies have diminished. The problem is, it's now their mating season and foxes burn off all their energy reserves during this period, so feeding them can only be beneficial to their chances of survival/reproduction, surely?



and what did the foxes do all the years before you feed this year!



> SP
> I would not post any photos on here as some u75 reactionary attitudes are beyond belief.


 Yes shoot them they are a pest kill stock. There to many of them and feeding them only encourages them not to fear man.



> Saying that those fox photos are superb.


 also true.

Nice set there SP - Frost.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Yes shoot them they are a pest kill stock. There to many of them and feeding them only encourages them not to fear man.
> 
> also true.
> 
> Nice set there SP - Frost.



Sounds as if you have been involved in those u75 animal rights / hunting debates that always turn into bloodbath of abuse. 

I was trying to give a feeling of bleak frosty foggy cold winter in my photos this month.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 9, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> The biggest problem could be if you are feeding the fox in your garden. If your Neighbours finds out there is a high risk they have been brain washed by paranoid media led anti fox campaign into perceiving them as a dangerous animal. There has been a unfounded mass hysterical shift in attitude towards foxes since the recent unfortunate highly publicised urban human fox encounters.  The BBC did not help a few weeks back with their anti fox stance being broadcast at prime time - fox exterminator took great pride in his job  If I had a fox in my garden I might be tempted to feed it and even attempt to get it to take food from my hand.  I think I would not post any photos on here as some u75 reactionary attitudes are beyond belief. Saying that those fox photos are superb.



One of the benefits of living where I do, my nearest neighbours are half a mile away  

I live in the countryside, where foxes roam wild, and slack-jawed-yokels shoot them for their jollies, so getting a free meal is hardly their biggest worry.

I guess if I was posting pictures of robins eating off my bird table, someone would tell me I was endangering them, for the same reasons. 

As far as I'm concerned, my feeding of these wonderful creatures, is going some way toward ensuring they survive this severe cold spell, and to be brutally honest, I couldn't give a rat's arse if someone with a more finely calibrated moral compass thinks I'm doing wrong 

I'm glad you like the pictures... I enjoyed taking them


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 9, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> and what did the foxes do all the years before you feed this year!



I'm no fox expert, but I'd hazard a guess at maybe a game of monopoly, perhaps a little charades, with a slim chance of connect 4 (the whole opposing thumb thing) ?



dlx1 said:


> Yes shoot them they are a pest kill stock. There to many of them and feeding them only encourages them not to fear man.



Man kills livestock... much more than foxes do!

Farmers are in a business, and yes, foxes do eat into their profits, but the farmers know this, and if they want to stop it, they should fence their land accordingly.

If the farmers decided to give up their job, and open a shop in town, would they shoot the first person who opened a similar shop, for fear of their profit margins dwindling? 

Foxes are only doing what comes natural to them, it's man who is fucking with nature, and if man wants to keep livestock, it's his job to keep it safe, and not by exterminating anything that threatens his profits, because that's fucked up beyond belief. 

Glad you liked the photos


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2010)

Another Stowupland car crash, this time involving a wall on a straight road in a 30mph zone. Anyway PC Plod was happy to talk to local residents until I got me camera out. Then he wanted to know who I was and where I lived  to which I responded it is not illegal to take photographs in a public place and I do not have to say anything until you arrest me. He then got concerned I was either Parish Council or the press - twat! Just wish I had got there a tad earlier before the light failed and the car was still stuck in the wall.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 9, 2010)

Just testing new toys to the limit. Scuse me


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 11, 2010)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I guess if I was posting pictures of robins eating off my bird table, someone would tell me I was endangering them, for the same reasons.


 
Wait... you _feed_ robins.

Is there no end to this madness?!!?!


----------



## IC3D (Dec 11, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Just testing new toys to the limit. Scuse me


 
Fairly limited.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 13, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Just testing new toys to the limit. Scuse me




One of these?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 13, 2010)

Taken on Sunday morning from Trafalgar square just to the right of the 4th plynth


----------



## clicker (Dec 14, 2010)

South Bank, London tonight.






Clink St.






The Thames.






Southwark Cathedral.


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the waves!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 18, 2010)

gate photos SP
I would have had tried hard not to ride thou the puddle. 
close up


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## lobster (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 18, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


>


made me smile


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Been out today on bike ride forgot camera. don't know how I could have done 
nice winter photos.

Dr_Herbz how you get blue on image ?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 19, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Been out today on bike ride forgot camera. don't know how I could have done
> nice winter photos.
> 
> Dr_Herbz how you get blue on image ?


 

I added blue and green to both shots in Photoshop, just to make them look colder. I deliberately went OTT on the second shot, I think it looks OK.

You'd probably get the same effect by setting your white balance somewhere between 3000k and 4000k, or just set it for tungsten light and see... I might give that a go and see how it looks.

Edit: Just tried it at 3200 and it's too blue, 5000 looks OK... ish


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 19, 2010)

wonder if camera setting or software. Looks like prime place for black ice there.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 19, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> wonder if camera setting or software. Looks like prime place for black ice there.



You set the white balance on the camera, or if you're shooting in RAW, you can manipulate it afterwards with software.

The whole road is a sheet of ice under that snow


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## newharper (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


 
Very nice!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Whew - just like taking a long shit!


----------



## The Groke (Dec 22, 2010)

This December, I has been messing around with HDR and my lovely new d90.


Some still pretty rough, but these are all to be considered experiments!

(all taken with D90, most with 50mm Nikkor prime and edited in Aperture 3 with Hydra plugin)


----------



## The Groke (Dec 22, 2010)

...and moar!


----------



## The Groke (Dec 22, 2010)

and finally, something a little more traditional - Mrs Groke looking sleepy and happy:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2010)

A moonlit, solstice walk in Catalunya. Going to turn this one into a mistletoe themed painting and some lovelly cash


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

Bedford Square, London

http://www.urban75.org/blog/bedford-square-london-bloomsbury-elegance-in-the-snow/


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 22, 2010)

> Johnny Canuck3



Top one trippy light
cage cranes  _if only they would come alive _
tankenpoles


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 24, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> A moonlit, solstice walk in Catalunya. Going to turn this one into a mistletoe themed painting and some lovelly cash


 
I need to start selling turf to the Spaniards


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Xmas


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 25, 2010)

Pentax K110D with 50mm old manual lens, except third down (Sigma AF lens)


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 26, 2010)

Back in Somerset without my camera so borrowed Dad's G11 yesterday - never used it before but it is a beautiful camera...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 26, 2010)

like above but the dead space at top. _My view only _ cut as squiar >> []


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 26, 2010)

Already posted this in the General snow pic thread, but


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2010)

A few taken yesterday morning


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 27, 2010)

One ugly looking dog


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like that last one. The balance of black vs highlights works out nicely.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 27, 2010)

Closed for winter.






Gone out of business.






Gone out of business






Closed for winter






Closed for  winter

Brixham in winter. After the snow  had mostly melted there was a "lazy wind" - one that doesn't go around you but straight through you. It was a three-shirt day.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Torquay - Closed for winter


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 28, 2010)

Walking the dogs!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 28, 2010)

Harwich photographed from Shotley!






Felixstowe Docks photographed from Shotley!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 30, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Beauty!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2010)

Best time of year for photography winter or summer?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 30, 2010)

> Best time of year for photography winter or summer?


Autumn


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 31, 2010)

AND THAT'S YOUR LOT FOR THIS YEAR FROM Hocus Eye.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 1, 2011)

> 01-01-2011 08:24


 






looks nice place ride bike


----------

